# Yellow Cedar Burl



## David Seaba (Apr 10, 2014)

First time turning this type of wood. YCB . Had to turn a oops ring with amboyna burl and black veneer. 
David

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2014)

Made it looked like it was intentional - Great Job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 10, 2014)

I like it, makes some pretty stuff, got some myself but it does want to tear if you aren't careful. I'm going to try stabilizing some and see how much it changes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice David !!! I've not had any issues w the Birdseye yellow cedar. It turns very nice ! 

@Schroedc Colin make sure to post a pic if u do stabilize it. Curious if it changes the color much ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

David it looks very nice oops and all. I'm starting a pot today and throw various things in to stabilize - I don't feel like I sent you enough wood on our trade so once I get all the stuff out cooked and trimmed I will let you pick a couple blanks from the array. 

Nice save on the pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2014)

Stabilozing makes it sooooo much easier and mire predictable to turn. That YCB call I posted a while back was stabilized (JonKennedy's resin). If you can't find it, it is also pictured in a photo journal I started recently on facebook:https://www.facebook.com/reelfootduckcalls


----------



## Tclem (Apr 10, 2014)

I've got a couple piece of it coming in from being stabilized. Making a majestic out of it this weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice pen, David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 10, 2014)

I forgot to mention that is premo fake walnut laminate in the back ground. Probaly from the eighties.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 10, 2014)

YCB is a winner wood every time. Very good looking pen Dabid.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice looking pen.  Nice recovery, also. YCB is one of my favorite woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice save on a great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les


----------

